# Trek 7500 Hybrid or Trek 1500 for commuting



## GrandAm (Jun 16, 2005)

I currently have a Trek 7500 that is set up for communting and want to get feedback from those of you that use roadbikes to commute. I would like to get a Trek 1500 and don't know how good it would be for commuting.

Thanks


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*consider personal comfort.*

Presuming you're going to be able to mount the lights and reflective goodies you want on a 1500, consider the things you take for granted on your current ride--like fenders and tire selection. I commute on a road bike and its shortcomings are room for full fenders (and braze-ons for them), as well as clearance for 700x28 tires in the dark wet winter months. These are the reasons (aside from a cracked weld) that I'm considering a new 'cross frame or one of the "riding not racing" frames available from companies like Soma and Gunnar. Your commuting schedule and weather may make this less of an issue. My boss rides a 1500 and loves it, but he doesn't bike commute.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I have used a Trek 7500 since (99) for commuting and it is great. I have also used a road bike as well. All things being equal, the 7500 worked better for me. 



GrandAm said:


> I currently have a Trek 7500 that is set up for communting and want to get feedback from those of you that use roadbikes to commute. I would like to get a Trek 1500 and don't know how good it would be for commuting.
> 
> Thanks


----------

